# Fine controlling yield



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Any advice or tips on fine controlling yield please.

with an E61 I'm currently knocking the pump off at around 4g under target yield leaving the exhaust valve closed, and then when yield hits around 1.2g under target I'm stopping the extraction and opening the exhaust valve.

This makes things a bit more controllable but I can still find myself 1g over target at times, particularly with coarser grinds where the flow rate is higher.

I'd really like to get to the point where I can hit my target yield to within 0.5g increments, as I suspect I might be able to taste the difference between 0.5g yields changes.

Practice is helping, but any tips, anything different I can try?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

+/- 1g of yield is fine control. I think it more likely you will taste other aspects of the shot prep at +/-0.5g of yield, than the weight of the shot itself.

Maybe try sliding a saucer, or similar, between the cup & PF at your target weight...but I think you may be torturing yourself unnecessarily here.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

ok thanks


----------

